# old honda tiller



## DanFixesMowers (Feb 22, 2012)

a guy brought in an old Honda rototiller today saying it wouldnt start. model number on the tiller is F400-2007476. (if anyone can tell me how old this thing is, id appreciate it). it has a honda g35 flathead engine. it had no spark so i sanded the points. now it has spark, but the spark is intermittent, it will spark then stop then spark again, then stop (while continuously turning the engine with a drill). im thinking it will need to have the points assembly replaced, but before i shell out the money for that is there anything else I can check? would rust on the coil and on the magnets have something to do with it as well?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have no idea as to the age of the tiller. The problem with the spark is most likely the points, rust has no effect on the magnetic field and will not affect spark generation.


----------

